# Silver Flying Badges - Initial Issue



## Eye In The Sky (8 Mar 2021)

Just went onto Logistik Unicorp...my trade's Wings were available for order.  2 sets for the initial issue.


----------



## kev994 (9 Mar 2021)

Pilot wings are available.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Mar 2021)

And just like that, aircrew and maintainer shortages are solved!


----------



## dimsum (9 Mar 2021)

Same with ACSO wings.  Just ordered mine.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Mar 2021)

dimsum said:


> Same with ACSO wings.  Just ordered mine.



Dare I ask if you need help with them, or your Command Badge?  😁  (I really hope you don't get to influence my PER in the future...lol)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Mar 2021)

I may be a heretic here, but I am actually emotionally attached to my CAF issue gold coloured wings. Those are the ones that I earned.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Mar 2021)

Understandable.  I did not like the new Wings for AES Op for losing the red lightning bolts; what I do like about the new ones, is the historical link to "4 props crews"...but that "link" might not be meaningful for all flyers.  

My original Wings (cloth DEU) I was presented...are framed with my Wings certificate and trade coin.  I'll keep my sets of gold metal wings...once I'm OFFSTA for the final time, I'll have those to stick on a jacket/blazer on Nov 11th.

Small stuff, in the big scheme of things but...hey, identity and link to history is important to some people.


----------



## dimsum (10 Mar 2021)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Dare I ask if you need help with them, or your Command Badge?  😁  (I really hope you don't get to influence my PER in the future...lol)


Is it /-----\    or    \-----/ ?


----------

